# My Concert List



## GuitarsCanada

Going through my concert ticket stubs and realized I have been to some decent shows over the years. Some not so decent. You have to realize I sat through some shows for the wife as well. 

Max Webster - May 20, 1980 Governor Simcoe High School
Triumph - June 7, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Gordon Lightfoot - Sometime in 1980 at Massey Hall
The Cars - Nov 17, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Ted Nugent w/Scorpions - July 16, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Frank Zappa - Nov 11, 1980 Maple Leaf Gardens
Rush - May 9, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Buddy Rich - Sometime in 1981 at Brock University
Barry Manilow - Dec 3, 1981 Maple Leaf Gardens
ELO - Oct 10, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
The Jacksons - Aug 2, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Olivia Newton John 0 Sep 14, 1982 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Chuck Mangione - May 3, 1983 Hamilton Place
Black Sabbath - Aug 24, 1982 CNE
Bruce Springsteen - Sept 25, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Ozzy Osborne - Jan 28, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Darryl Hall & John Oats - July 26, 1983 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Diana Ross - Oct 6, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Bruce Springsteen - July 26, 1984 CNE
Scorpions - June 2, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Frank Zappa - Mar 9, 1988 Shea's Buffalo
Boston - Dec 7, 1988 Copps Coliseum
Robert Palmer - Aug 12, 1991 Ontario Place
Steely Dan - Sept 25, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Billy Joel - Nov 10, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Boston - June 2, 1995 Kingswood
Steely Dan - July 28, 1996 Molson Amphitheatre
Barenaked Ladies - Sep 7, 1996 Brock University
The Smashing Pumpkins - Sep 14, 1996 Maple Leaf Gardens (I lost 20% of my hearing on this night)
The Who - Nov 9, 1996 Marine Midland Arena ( The Complete Quadrophenia Featuring Billy Idol)
Rush - June 17, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
Boston - July 11, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
David Bowie - Sep 27, 1997 The Warehouse
The Rolling Stones - Oct 8, 1997 Rich Stadium
Duran Duran - Nov 16, 1997 The Warehouse
The Rolling Stones - Dec 2, 1997 Pontiac Silverdome
Gary Numan - May 7, 1998 Lee's Palace
Metallica - July 3, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
Page and Plant - Jul 4, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
Metallica - July 12, 1998 Darien Lake
America w/Blood Sweat and Tears - Aug 6, 1998 Pine Knob Music Theater
Van Halen - Aug 26, 1998 Molson Amphiteater
Kiss - Dec 2, 1998 Skydome
Black Sabbath w/Pantera - Feb 9, 1999 Skydome
The Rolling Stones - Feb 25, 1999 Air Canada Center
Blondie - May 16, 1999 Massey Hall
The Cranberries - Aug 27, 1999 Molson Amphitheater
Cher - Jul 19, 1999 Air Canada Center
Alice Cooper - Sep 29, 1999 Massey Hall
Steve Vai - Nov 16, 1999 The Guvernment
BB King - Jan 17, 2000 Massey Hall
Beck - Feb 6, 2000 Maple Leaf Gardens
CSNY - Mar 30, 2000 Air Canada Center
The Smashing Pumpkins - Apr 22, 2000 Mich State Fairgrounds
The Guess Who - Jun 15, 2000 The Molson Amphitheater
The Who - June 27, 2000 The Palace of Auburn Hills
Styx w/Saga - Jul 5, 2000 Hamilton Place
King Crimson - Nov 24, 2000 The Warehouse
G3 - Jul 11, 2001 Massey Hall (Vai, Petrucci, Satriani)
BB King - Jan 17, 2002 Massey hall
Ozzy Osborne - Mar 10, 2002 Copps 
Prince - Jun 15, 2002 Massey Hall
Dream Theater w/Joe Satriani - Aug 31, 2002 Molson Amphitheater
Rolling Stones and friends (SARS) - Jul 30, 2003 Downsview Park
Boston - Aug 24, 2003 Molson Amphitheater
Alice Cooper - Oct 30, 2003 Massey Hall
G3 - Nov 6, 2003 (Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen)
Boston - Jul 21, 2004 Scene Pavilion Cleveland
Boston - Jul 27, 2004 Ford Theater Detroit
Duran Duran - Apr 5, 2005 Air Canada Center
Johnny Winter - Jul 13, 2005 The Opera House
BB King - Mar 24, 2006 Fallsview Casino
Joe Satriani /w Eric Johnson - Apr 12, 2006
Duran Duran - Nov 4, 2006 Seneca Casino
America - Jan 17, 2007 BB Kings NYC
Johnny Winter - Mar 26, 2007 Phoenix Concert Theater
Buddy Guy - Apr 22, 2007 Hamilton Place
Zappa Plays Zappa - Jul 30, 2007 Hummingbird Center
The Scorpions - Sep 6, 2007 DTE Energy in Detroit
Rush - Sep 22, 2007 ACC
Steve Vai - Sep 23, 2007 Massey Hall
Van Halen - Oct 12, 2007 ACC
Van Halen - Oct 22, 2007 Palace of Auburn Hills
The Police - Nov 8, 2007 ACC
Buddy Guy - Apr 4, 2008 Hamilton Place
Blue Peter - May 30, 2008 Lee's Palace
Blondie - June 12, 2008 Casino Rama
Steely Dan - Jul 4, 2008 Casino Rama
Rush - July 9, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
The Eagles - Jul 21, 2008 ACC
Boston - Jul 30, 2008 Casino Rama
Journey - Sept 5, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
The B-52's - Sept 25, 2008 Casino Rama
Alice Cooper - Oct 6, 2008 Hamilton Place
Zappa Plays Zappa - Oct 23, 2008 The Mod Club
Roger Hodgson - March 7, 2009 Avalon Ballroom
Chuck Mangione - Mar 22, 2009 Brock University
Johnny Winter - April 8, 2009 Phoenix Concert Theater
Kiss - July 11, 2009 Windsor Casino
Styx - Sept 17, 2009 Avalon Ballroom




Club shows not included of course. 


I guess you can tell what my favorite band is, as well as Marnie's


----------



## torndownunit

I couldn't even most all mine. My ticket stub collection is ridiculous, and doesn't even include a fraction of the bigger club shows I have seen. Basically when I was in highschool I used to work a job solely so I could afford to go to concerts.

I guess a few highlights would have been Pink Floyd on the Pulse tour, Nirvana, and all the Lollapolooza tours.

Really, the only band of 'my time' that I wanted to see and missed was the original Gun's n' Rose line-up. Every other band I wanted to see, I did see.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Would love to have seen Floyd.... and GnR would have been great as well. There are plenty I wish I would have seen. Always it's "next time" but you never know, there might not be a next time.


----------



## adamthemute

I'm really jealous. I've maybe attended 20 or so concerts, most of them in a club. I think I'm going to move somewhere closer to Toronto or Montreal for the number of bands they get.



GuitarsCanada said:


> The Smashing Pumpkins - Sep 14, 1996 Maple Leaf Gardens (I lost 20% of my hearing on this night)


I have this on my PC in DVD format if you want it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

adamthemute said:


> I'm really jealous. I've maybe attended 20 or so concerts, most of them in a club. I think I'm going to move somewhere closer to Toronto or Montreal for the number of bands they get.
> 
> 
> I have this on my PC in DVD format if you want it.


I have a bootleg on VHS of that show, might be the same one? It was shot from center way back.


----------



## adamthemute

It's probably the same one. The original format was VHS, now it's in DVD.


----------



## fretboard

Last I checked, I still had all 39 Grateful Dead ticket stubs from shows I saw.

Also have what's left of a "classic" from my childhood - Bon Jovi opening for Ratt in Port Huron, Michigan back in June of '85 I believe... 

My buddy won a radio contest and we got to meet Jon & Ritchie & Tico from BonJon and spend a little time in their bus. Life altering moment for a couple 14 year olds and their 18 year old chapperone.

Would have had my first guitar within a week of that...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

39 Dead concerts... thats dedication bro


----------



## fretboard

Somewhat dedicated - only dropped one university course because one of the midterm exams fell during Spring Tour... Nothing like driving to Cleveland and Chicago in the middle of March.

Everybody needs a hobby - I just made sure the one I had included multiple roadtrips with good friends and great parties all along the way. For a while there was some great music too - although the last few Grateful Dead shows probably weren't worth the hassle.

Impressive list you've got - which one is the Duran Duran fan? I'm not mocking - I'm sure it's the polar opposite scene than say, your typical "sausage fest" which I'm sure I'll see at the upcoming Rush shows...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Marnie is the big Duran Duran fan. I don't really mind them that much. They have had a lot of catchy tunes over the years.


----------



## fretboard

Guilty Pleasure on my end - got my wife 2nd row tickets for the Dixie Chicks in Montreal last year and made a weekend out of it.

Great night of music - David Grissom on guitar smokes and let's not forget the ladies aren't too hard on the eyes to look at, and are all top notch on their instruments to boot. Way better show than what I went in expecting.

Now, how about a review of that ELO show you saw? Used to love them back in the days of vinyl.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ELO was a good show. I would put it at a 6 out of 10. They had already dropped the bombastically huge stage show on that tour and were down on the "orchestra" size. But they played all the tunes we went to hear.


----------



## Gunny

I don't buy Tee Shirts or licensed merchandise at concerts but I do keep the tickets. I keep them in a 6x8 photo album. It's all the souvenier I need. I can't recall them all from memory, but it's been a nice time catching all the shows. What I don't have are tix from the first 2 concerts I ever saw - The Beatles.


----------



## Kenmac

Oh man, those Beatle tickets would be worth a considerable sum of money if you still had them. Where'd you see them? 



Gunny said:


> I don't buy Tee Shirts or licensed merchandise at concerts but I do keep the tickets. I keep them in a 6x8 photo album. It's all the souvenier I need. I can't recall them all from memory, but it's been a nice time catching all the shows. What I don't have are tix from the first 2 concerts I ever saw - The Beatles.


----------



## stratovani

Chiming in a bit late on this thread...

I've still got all my ticket stubs from all the concerts I've seen back in the 70s and 80s, but I'll be damned if I know where I stored them. Somewhere around the house. Oh well, some of the shows I've seen are:

Alice Cooper, 1972, Universite de Montreal
The Who, 1974, Montreal Forum
Rod Stewart & Heart, 1975, Forum
Frank Zappa & The Mothers, 1975, Forum
The Beach Boys, 1975, Forum
BTO, 1976, Place Des Nations
ELO, 1976 Place Des Nations
Peter Frampton, 1976, Place Des Nations
Eric Clapton, 1977, Forum
Pink Floyd, 1977, Olympic Stadium
Emerson, Lake, and Palmer, 1977, Olympic Stadium
Supertramp, 1977, Forum
Jethro Tull, 1978, Forum
The Moody Blues, 1978, Forum
Queen, 1978, Forum
Dire Straits, 1979, Auditorium Le Plateau 
Supertramp, 1980, McMahon Stadium, Calgary
Genesis, 1980, Max Bell Arena, Calgary
Santana, 1982, Montreal Forum
Elton John, 1985, The Centrum, Worcester, MA
Eric Clapton, 1985, The Centrum

Then came the long concertless time while my wife and I raised our family. The only concerts I went to see were my kids' concerts. I enjoyed them as much as any other concert I went to!

And Fate saved the best concert of all for last. Just a few weeks ago:

Rush, The Tweeter Center, Mansfield, MA.

The only concert I've ever shed tears at, that's how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## BLUES FAN

*I remeber going to a few of them concerts myself*

Those were the days my friend.Especially them Zappa concerts.Ohh there was one Steely Dan concert missed because of the Big Blackout.Drove all the way to Toronto and didnt even notice until we seen not a single car in the Molson Ampitheater parking lot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

You must remember that Scorpions show at the Aud where that kid next to us had half his face blown off by a Cherry Bomb. That was fairly bizarre.


----------



## BLUES FAN

OH yes i remeber because I was covering my face for the last 3/4 of that concert in order to not lose an eye. LMAO What about that chick who collapsed in front of us at the RUSH concert.Her boyfriend was so friggin losing it I think he thought she was going to die or something


----------



## GuitarsCanada

BLUES FAN said:


> OH yes i remeber because I was covering my face for the last 3/4 of that concert in order to not lose an eye. LMAO What about that chick who collapsed in front of us at the RUSH concert.Her boyfriend was so friggin losing it I think he thought she was going to die or something


I remember that night vividly.


----------



## Sneaky

GuitarsCanada said:


> 39 Dead concerts... thats dedication bro


Deadication.


----------



## Sneaky

I cleaned out my junk drawer in my dresser the other day...


----------

